# Some Pics. Of My Bottles



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Switching up my Display Case a little the other day. Thought I would snap a few pics. The first couple are without the back lighting.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

top three rows.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Lower rows.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

This is with it lit up. My camera skills are whats at fault here. It was the happiest medium I could get.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a bunch of Colognes that just dont stand up well. For awhile I was using putty to stailize them, but it just got to be too many. I bought this Glass Case, and set it on our old fashioned Ice box, up where the cats cant get to it. And put all of the unstable ones in there. Check it out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2012)

Real nice display!....Colors look great and the backlighting is the way to go...


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Here;s a few shots of those.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Another. Some of these are my favorites.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

The Ice Chest came from a Northern NY Antique Shop. Here;s a Close up of the plate on the front.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 17, 2012)

Well bottlenu;  I am impressed you have some neat shapes in you selection.  I played the violin for many years and the cello and the base violin.  So I have a few violin bottles, but not as many as you do.  I see three of four tall skinny ones that I don't recognize.  Do you know about how they were made?  If mouth blown it would be a tricky parison for anyone to handle.  Fill me in if you can.   RED Matthews


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

This is the last 1/2 Pint I pcked up awhile back. Its not a Mineral Water, but its a local bottle to me, and it certianly fits in. G.W. Hoxsies / Premium Beer. Nice color, and applied tapered lip. Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Red, and everyone else. I started collecting Violins about 10 years ago. They were initially one of my wifes favorite types of bottles. So I started Collecting mainly the types you see in my case that were blown in the South Jersey Glasshouses in the 1930's and 40's. These are blown in a two piece mold, and the type and size you see here are about 7" tall. None of these are pontiled, but some of my larger ones are. Many were made by Clevenger Bros. Their fun to collect, cause there are many different shades. We collect 3 types specifically. I will dig up some pics for you.  Here's one I have handy of my Vaseline Glass example. There is one On Ebay currently, but these are very difficult to find.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

About 7 years ago, I did a Display at the Annual Saratoga Bottle Show in NY. Here's a picture of all our Violins displayed together. We have gotten a few more nice colors since this pic.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 17, 2012)

Really really impressive.  Nice job.


----------

